# FP-C question



## CIRUS454 (Jun 25, 2012)

Just wanted to see what the forum thought. What is the possibility of passing the FP-C exam without have taken the CCEMT-P course and having no Critical Care experinece? Just studying the material and taking a FP-C review class? Can it be done?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm sure you could. 

That doesn't help you much though, employers are still going to want to see CC experience.


----------



## Scott33 (Jun 25, 2012)

If you were to sit enough monkeys down at the computer and train them to use a mouse, sooner or later one of them would select enough 'best answer from 4' questions to pass the exam.

Suffice to say however, that you will increase your chances if you at least read up on the subject matter.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 25, 2012)

Sure, you can pass. If you show up at my shop though it won't get you anywhere without experience.


----------



## CIRUS454 (Jun 25, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Sure, you can pass. If you show up at my shop though it won't get you anywhere without experience.



So what your saying is having your FP-C and/or CCEMT-P without experience doesn't carry any weight?


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jun 25, 2012)

CIRUS454 said:


> So what your saying is having your FP-C and/or CCEMT-P without experience doesn't carry any weight?



The weight those credentials carry without experience varies greatly depending on the circle you're in.  The more credible the circle, the less weight carried. You can't teach experience. That being said, if want it go for it and get your experience when and where you can.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 25, 2012)

Without experience the CCEMT-P will mean more to me. It means you went to a guided class where concepts were explained and a discourse hopefully took place. If you have the FP-C without experience it means you passed a test. While its a hard test, its considerably more difficult at that point to test your understanding of the concepts needed for critical care transport. I'm going to look at you with a much more skeptical eye because if that.


----------



## CIRUS454 (Jun 25, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Without experience the CCEMT-P will mean more to me. It means you went to a guided class where concepts were explained and a discourse hopefully took place. If you have the FP-C without experience it means you passed a test. While its a hard test, its considerably more difficult at that point to test your understanding of the concepts needed for critical care transport. I'm going to look at you with a much more skeptical eye because if that.



That does make perfect sense.


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Without experience the CCEMT-P will mean more to me. It means you went to a guided class where concepts were explained and a discourse hopefully took place. If you have the FP-C without experience it means you passed a test. While its a hard test, its considerably more difficult at that point to test your understanding of the concepts needed for critical care transport. I'm going to look at you with a much more skeptical eye because if that.



I agree as well. If you are wanting to learn and HELP secure yourself a job in the CCT environment then the CCEMT-P class will teach you some basics, and get you familiar with some of the common seen items like ART lines, ballon pumps, etc. Give youself a couple of years in a CCT job and then take the FP-C. You will actually be able to use your knowledge to understand and pass the exam instead of taking a guess at answers. 

Without experience or a starter CCT class you will find it difficult to correctly answer questions about Swan numbers pair with labs and you determine a diagnosis.


----------



## TheGodfather (Jun 26, 2012)

I passed it. I'll be interviewing with an (unnamed) flight program next month, and I've had the base managers of others (2 local unnamed programs) tell me that when I meet their requirements (3 years primary 911 ALS provider experience) they would be interested in getting me on board...

If you're into CCT ground jobs, I've been able to get that too... At a very respectable level 1 trauma center... with no prior CCT experience and no CCEMT-P class..

Some of the above I can agree with, while other bits, I believe, are being a little too critical, IE; "if you don't have CCT experience, you won't get hired".. that's simply not the case.

I have 2 written letters of recommendations in my resume; 1 from my medical director, and 1 from another respectable physician in my area hospital.. The point I'm trying to make is, display that you are an above-average Paramedic, do your homework, be stubborn, and things will fall into place... Granted, things WILL be more difficult (a whole lot actually) but it is not impossible. 

Don't let anyone get in the way of your dreams.

(these are my opinions --- not trying to get a huge argument started)


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 26, 2012)

TheGodfather said:


> I passed it. I'll be interviewing with an (unnamed) flight program next month, and I've had the base managers of others (2 local unnamed programs) tell me that when I meet their requirements (3 years primary 911 ALS provider experience) they would be interested in getting me on board...
> 
> If you're into CCT ground jobs, I've been able to get that too... At a very respectable level 1 trauma center... with no prior CCT experience and no CCEMT-P class..
> 
> ...



I hire CCT medics. I know others who do as well. Experience is looked at first. Then education. Then certification. What MSDeltaFlt says holds a lot of water.


----------



## TheGodfather (Jun 26, 2012)

CANMAN13 said:


> I agree as well. If you are wanting to learn and HELP secure yourself a job in the CCT environment then the CCEMT-P class will teach you some basics, and get you familiar with some of the common seen items like ART lines, ballon pumps, etc. Give youself a couple of years in a CCT job and then take the FP-C. *You will actually be able to use your knowledge to understand and pass the exam instead of taking a guess at answers. *
> 
> *Without experience or a starter CCT class you will find it difficult to correctly answer questions about Swan numbers pair with labs and you determine a diagnosis.*



1) I definitely didn't guess on my exam... 

2) I scored a 100% on the cardiac section with no magical CCEMT-P class to guide me.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 26, 2012)

TheGodfather said:


> 1) I definitely didn't guess on my exam...
> 
> 2) I scored a 100% on the cardiac section with no magical CCEMT-P class to guide me.



So you feel ready to manage an IABP patient?


----------



## TheGodfather (Jun 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> So you feel ready to manage an IABP patient?



Honestly, yes I do.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 26, 2012)

TheGodfather said:


> Honestly, yes I do.



Frankly, your dangerous if you do. Every medic I've got has several years of CCT experience  And yet my program doesn't transport balloons because we don't see them enough to stay proficient.


----------



## CIRUS454 (Jun 26, 2012)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> The weight those credentials carry without experience varies greatly depending on the circle you're in.  The more credible the circle, the less weight carried. You can't teach experience. That being said, if want it go for it and get your experience when and where you can.



I completely agree with this. Anyone with a photographic memory can sit down and take a test like the FP-C and/or take a CCEMT-P class and ace the final, but you can't beat experience. And if you can't take what you've learned and apply it to your hands and do it correctly, then your just a smart incompetent medic in my book. The reason this came up was me and my partner at work (who has a photographic memory) were talking about the FP-C yesterday and he was getting to that you didn't need to take a CCEMT-P class to get the FP-C, that he probably could just study the material and take the test and pass. I was like ok whatever. That's why I wanted the opininons of those on here that have taken the test.


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 26, 2012)

TheGodfather said:


> 1) I definitely didn't guess on my exam...
> 
> 2) I scored a 100% on the cardiac section with no magical CCEMT-P class to guide me.



Hopefully you understand there are varying levels of difficulty and questions on each FP-C exam. With that being said congrats on passing however as stated just because you have your FP-C doesn't mean your ready for critically ill patients. Balloon pump, pressors, swan, and we will throw in a VAD, are you comfortable getting report from the CICU RN and chatting about recent trends? This is where the experience comes into play.

You also have to look at what market your trying to break into. If the flight service you are interested in doesn't do scene work then they are going to want someone with some type of critical care background most likely. Same goes for primary scene bases. 

No one said you couldn't get hired without the CCT background but it certainly makes you more prepared to deal with some sicker patients. The most dangerous thing is not knowing what you don't know..


----------



## TheGodfather (Jun 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Frankly, your dangerous if you do. Every medic I've got has several years of CCT experience  And yet my program doesn't transport balloons because we don't see them enough to stay proficient.



I've taken both classroom and online courses on balloon pump management and troubleshooting as well as self-studied the topic for a great deal of time. Can I say I am a balloon pump expert now? No. Can I say I was provided with the building blocks to be able to adequately manage the transport IABP patient? Yes. 

There's a time where we all do something for the first time... if that means every clinician in history should be labeled "dangerous" for doing something for his/her first time, then yes, I am very dangerous.


----------



## TheGodfather (Jun 26, 2012)

CANMAN13 said:


> Hopefully you understand there are varying levels of difficulty and questions on each FP-C exam. With that being said congrats on passing however as stated just because you have your FP-C doesn't mean your ready for critically ill patients. Balloon pump, pressors, swan, and we will throw in a VAD, are you comfortable getting report from the CICU RN and chatting about recent trends? This is where the experience comes into play.
> 
> You also have to look at what market your trying to break into. If the flight service you are interested in doesn't do scene work then they are going to want someone with some type of critical care background most likely. Same goes for primary scene bases.
> 
> No one said you couldn't get hired without the CCT background but it certainly makes you more prepared to deal with some sicker patients. The most dangerous thing is not knowing what you don't know..



I can agree with this.

Sorry if I'm coming off as being rude or cocky.. I just re-read what i wrote and that sounded very ill-mannered. I'm running on empty right now just getting off a 48 hour shift.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 26, 2012)

TheGodfather said:


> I've taken both classroom and online courses on balloon pump management and troubleshooting as well as self-studied the topic for a great deal of time. Can I say I am a balloon pump expert now? No. Can I say I was provided with the building blocks to be able to adequately manage the transport IABP patient? Yes.
> 
> There's a time where we all do something for the first time... if that means every clinician in history should be labeled "dangerous" for doing something for his/her first time, then yes, I am very dangerous.


You have zero hands on time with an IABP, have never sat with an experienced preceptor and watched how to troubleshoot various issues that come up, and you feel qualified to manage this level of patient in the transport environment where there are far fewer resources available to you than in the hospital? With less than three years as a medic? That's what your telling me?


----------



## CIRUS454 (Jun 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> You have zero hands on time with an IABP, have never sat with an experienced preceptor and watched how to troubleshoot various issues that come up, and you feel qualified to manage this level of patient in the transport environment where there are far fewer resources available to you than in the hospital? With less than three years as a medic? That's what your telling me?



DING DING DING!!!!! HEEEEEERE we go!!!!! I didn't mean to start and arguement LoL! :wacko:


----------



## TheGodfather (Jun 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> You have zero hands on time with an IABP, have never sat with an experienced preceptor and watched how to troubleshoot various issues that come up, and you feel qualified to manage this level of patient in the transport environment where there are far fewer resources available to you than in the hospital? With less than three years as a medic? That's what your telling me?



I'm not sure as to why you're being so hostile, but to answer your question...

I don't imagine I'd be sent in a dark room alone with a patient and an IABP... I would imagine, instead, to be familiarized with my equipment thou roughly before being "set free"... again, I've taken pretty much every IABP class available to me (as well as shadowed a few rounds on the cardiac floor before my exam), so with the exception of hands on time, I'd feel ready to manage an IABP patient in the presence of an RN... 

If you have any more questions, feel free to message me privately.. I feel it to be very discourteous, and unprofessional, to call people out on "issues" that don't pertain to the original topic of this thread.


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 26, 2012)

Disregard my post


----------

